
Book Summary: Blitzscaling, by Reid Hoffman - allencheng
https://www.allencheng.com/blitzscaling-reid-hoffman-pdf-summary/
======
mark_l_watson
Except for Google, Apple, and Microsoft (all of which give me good value for
my money for GSuite, books, movies, gear, compute services) I am kind down on
mega corporations right now.

As a result I am more inspired right now by books like A Company of One than
by books like Blitzscaling. As consumers and business people I think it is in
our interests to favor small local businesses. We do vote with our wallets and
can have some affect on the future of business.

------
countryqt30
You don't need to buy the book. It's very simple: create a product that people
really LOVE. Word of mouth will boost and sustain your growth >10% week-over-
week. It's really that simple of a logic. The hard part is just moving up your
ass and talking to users :).

~~~
ummonk
That's not how LinkedIn grew. It grew via user-hostile patterns like emailing
everyone's contact lists on their behalf to sign up.

~~~
LaundroMat
I was about to say the same and add: is there anyone who actually _loves_
LinkedIn?

